
Ask HN: How do you structure a seed round? - samstave
When you are raising a seed&#x2F;angel round - what are the do-s don’t-s for a seed round?
======
davismwfl
This is a big topic. You probably need to narrow down some questions or find a
mentor that can help you.

There are also lots quite a few blog posts and templates floating around. I
can think of two accelerators that have published some of this.

If you narrow the scope some you might get more direct answers.

------
debJC
I think YC has a template somewhere

